# ice fishing innovations?



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

If anyone has ever come up with anything to make life easier or more fun (how can this be possible?  ) for ice fishing, and if you care to share, please post it, Id love to see or hear about what you've done! ("tricking" out a shanty, rod holders, lighting systems, storage devices, etc. etc. etc.....)

The only thing i have actually done is the colored tape on my auger. (colored tape thread) 

But i have some ideas for when i get my hands on a shanty! My next idea is for making those LONG walks out onto the lake dragging a shanty behind you MUCH easier. 

Ill post pics once the idea jells into reality.

Good fishing!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

build ur own rods and tip ups


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Last Year I Bilt My Own Dog Sled! Great But Not Big Enough I Run Behind It! I Mounted A Couple Of Aluminum Runners On A Small Platform. Thing Really Moves. I Thought I Looked Funny Till I Seen The Guy Pushing The Picnic Table!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

one "problem" i see is that it is a lot of work to drag the shanty behind you. After every 500 or thousand feet of walking, you switch hands, etc....your hand gets numb....its not a very efficient way to walk, with one or both hands behind you.

So, this year, now that i am going to have a shanty of my very own that i can do what i want to it, i am going to make a "harness" that i can wear, and clip to my rope, to place all the weight of the shanty on my midsection and chest!! Ill be able to walk with a normal stride, (or even with my hands in my coat pockets) and I hope that it reduces the effort of pulling the shanty by at least 20% or so.

So far i bought a roll of "belting" from a craft store. Its 1" blue polypropylene. I hope to cut and rivet something together that has a strap goin around my waist and twin straps coming from the waist over each shoulder.

All hooking together a few feet behind me, and then hooking to my shanty rope.

It wont really be secured to my body, only slipping over me, so if it ever needs to come off quickly.....it will. And it will be light as a feather.

Ive never seen one for sale or heard anyone talking about anything like this, so Im not sure if this might be a bad idea for some reason.  

But it seems to me like it would make things a lot easier out on the ice. Not so much for short walks, but for those long journeys. If anyone cares to comment on my idea (good or bad) feel free to say so. Constructive comments are always welcome.

George


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

For those of us who generally sit outside on a bucket, I have an easy innovation. Take TWO 5 gallon buckets and stack them. Gives you about 4 more inches up off the ice, a great thing for bigger guys. I also cut an opening in one to slide the fish into. Then, you don't even have to get up and teh fish don't get all snowy.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I am in the process of doing to "upgrades" to my shanty - Frabill UltraLite - The first being a ventilation window for my lantern in the front of my shanty and the second is a rod holder that attaches to one of the interior poles of the shanty to keep it off the ground. 

There is just not enough room in that one man to work two rods efficiently. So my thinking is to set this rod up as a "deadstick" and jig with my other pole. I almost lost a rod last year leaving it "unattended" on the ground so hopefully this will fix that problem.

Will post pics when its complete.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Hardwater,


I have used a deer drag harness in the past. They only cost a couple of bucks and it loops over 1 shoulder and under the opposite arm. I'm not trying to criticize your idea, but I think that there may be a safety issue with a harness like you described. I would think that there may be a tangling issue should you happen to fall through (God forbid!). Just a thought.

Wes


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

steelhauler.....i see your point and appreciate your opinion. still just kicking ideas around. safety overrides all other concerns.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Last year I bit the bullet and purchased a survival suit. I can now go out alone and feel much better regarding a possible break through and the odds of survival. The added plus is the suit is weatherproof and warm. I can now kneel in snow or slush and not worry about it.  Don't really need a shanty heater anymore but still use the lantern.
I have also switched to using a one gallon insulated Coleman jug for the minnows. Water does not freeze or spill. If you need to change or add water, the drain mkes it super simple. Wouldn't think of using anything else for ice fishing with minnows.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

I also have a mustang suit.Best and warmest safety thing for the ice.Safety harnesses that roofers use fit nice and tight with easy rings for attaching things. Good luck out there this year and be safe.ICE PICKS are also nice to have.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

What type of mustang suit do you have?


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

No matter how warm I dress for the day, I always seem to tighten up in between my shoulder blades. This year, I'm going to try one of those hot patches across my back, thermapatch I think is one of the brand names.

Martini's in the shanty instead of beer. Less exposer to the elements for a certain part of the anatomy.  
We fish within walking distance of my home. I don't recommend alcohol and ice fishing. That combo can ruin a day. 
For the newbies to the sport, hypothermia sets in quicker with liquor.


----------



## Master Baiter (Nov 5, 2004)

Two years ago I bought a pair of military mickey mouse boots on ebay. Man are they warm! always had a problem w/cold feet. Not with these. Anyways, last year I screwed some short sheet metal screws in the soles. they're thick enough that it doesn't penitrate the liner. Walked on ice that was smooth as glass and also ice with water on top. Not a bit of slipping at all. It was great!!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Pymybob I have a buoy o buoy suit. it is made in canada and more comfortable than the stearns or mustang suit. They are available online at atlanticaeromarine.com. They are alot cheaper (under 200 us) and are extremely warm dry and comfy. Check the archives on W/C as that is where I found out about em.



Scott


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I learned that if I complain about how far the walk is, how bad my kness are hurting, and how old I am, that Steelhauler will pull my shanty for me  

Wes, is a great guy that has saved this old fat man some hard pulls.

I just bought a new Polaris Ranger so I can haul him (and me) around on the ice at presque Ilse, and up in Michigan.

Kim


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I didn't think they allowed 4 wheelers on it?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

EXEXEC,

Yes, from the city side only.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Kim,


It was not a problem being the mule team. If you would have asked I probably would have loaded you up and hauled you too. But it will be nice to have a private limo and chauffer on the ice this year.

Wes


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry for delay.Mine is the ice rider.Bibs and jacket.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

At Gander Mnt. today, I found a tent lamp that attached to the poles within a tent. That would work great inside a shanty and it would be out of the way. I just told my wife about this great, inexpensive X-Mas present.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

from the city side only,am i wasting my time going up there with the icecart lundy????im can go approx 2 miles out and back....husk


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I tried making some ice jigs last year used small hammered brass willow leaf blades just bent them over small hooks. Caught some decent perch on them at presque isle last year tipped with wax worms and caught a few without tipping easy fun and cheap
Geowol
George


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

wow thats pretty cool man.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Husky,

Your cart will get you out and back. It isn't that far to travel.

Just make shure you go when I'm going and I would be able to pull you back to the ramp if you had a probblem.



Kim


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> I tried making some ice jigs last year used small hammered brass willow leaf blades just bent them over small hooks


If you need to make smaller ice jigs take a soda can and cut the top and bottom off then cut it down the middle and lay it flat... Take a punch that makes holes in paper and punch out as many little holes as you may need then simply fold them over a small hook and paint as you desire... You can add a drop of silver solder, lead solder or copper solder on the hook before folding over the hole you cut off the can...

I have gave all mine away years earlier so I can't post any pics for now...
These work great on crappies and gills...


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Using directions that I read somewhere I made a charcoal-fired water heater for keeping the hole clear of ice. It consisted of a large coffee can with copper tube (1/4" or 3/8", I think) wound around the inside. The ends of the tube entered and exited the coffee can at the bottom of the side of the can. The idea was to fill the can with burning charcoal briquettes and set the can next to the ice hole with the ends of the tubes in the water. The heat of the coals produced a pumping action with hot water exiting one of the tubes, like a coffee maker. This was supposed to keep ice from forming in the hole. Tried it while fishing with Row v Wade and it actually worked, for a while. Remember Row? After maybe half an hour or more the pumping action kinda slowed down enough to allow ice to form in the ends of the copper tube, but the fire wasn't out and the copper tube became a boiler. Pressure built up in the tube and eventually the ice shot out of the ends and the tube sorta uncoiled, flying out of the can in a puff of steam and ash. Science is fun.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

lundy i greatly thank you for the offer. gonna try and my the trip when all the members are going.cart is good for 3 miles out and 3 back but i wont do it...ha ha sled with shanty behind me. makes it nice if big daddy has to go back and get us coffie!!!!...just kidding carl,


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

steelmagoo said:


> The heat of the coals produced a pumping action with hot water exiting one of the tubes, like a coffee maker. This was supposed to keep ice from forming in the hole. Tried it while fishing with Row v Wade and it actually worked, for a while. Remember Row? Science is fun.


Oh I remember, It blowed up real good.......I'll stick to the old fashion way of having a clean ice hole, for a clean ice hole is a productive ice hole. No one wants a clogged ice hole.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

12" extension handle for my auger. Turned out on a CNC machine, with matching wing nut to boot  Ok ok ok....I had my dad turn it out......but it's the best piece of equipment to ahve. That 12" extension sure helps the arms......and came in handy 3 years ago drilling through 24" of ice on a MI lake


----------

